# Hans Zimmer - Man Of Steel Analysis



## ashtongleckman (Jan 10, 2018)

Hey guys. I recently did a breakdown of Hans' Man of Steel. Had lots of fun with this one. I've attached the project file, midi file, and the stems in the description in case you guys are interested. 

Cheers!


----------



## Darren Durann (Jan 10, 2018)

Easily my favorite Zimmer score and a very cool analysis!


----------

